# Show me your Ranitomeya amazonica " iquitos "



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)

I make this thread to see the various morph of Ranitomeya amazonica " iquitos ".

Then do not hesitate has to show me to me your

I begin by showing you mine, it is one 1.1


----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

those look really nice!


----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you whitethumb

Now I waits that other owners of amazonica " iquitos " put pictures of theirs, to see the various forms of iquitos.

Then do not hesitate has to show me your pictures of this ranitomeya very beautiful


----------



## dendroazureus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello from Spain, have some photos of my Iquitos Red











































































Regards


----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you dendroazureus

Your iquitos is really very Nice, and are really very red / orange.

Mine are in reality so much more orange / red, but with a poor quality camera it stands out(goes out again) badly, and returns them rather yellow

Dendroazureus how much maintain it you?
Have you reproduction?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you for your beautiful frogs. 
@ Dendroazureus: I'd like to see a FTS and know the parameters of your viv. I see you have orchids inside (it looks to me Epidendrum, Bulbophyllum, and what else?).


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's one from my group:









They are one of my favorite frogs, great colors and pattern and mine are bold and active.
Bryan


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that sure is a beaut!!! is that one of your breeders? 



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Here's one from my group:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes that's one of my adult group of 4. I'll try to find more pictures later. I really like the range of colors they have, with red-orange tops, yellow sides, and blue/green legs, they pretty much cover the whole rainbow.
Bryan


----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for your pictures, Baltimore Bryan 

For me too it is one more attractive frog, with its beautiful reflections metallic in the orange color, that we do not see forcing on pictures but that we see very well has the eye when one observe they 

Baltimore Bryan how much maintain it you? 
What is their origin ?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

taciturne said:


> Baltimore Bryan how much maintain it you?
> What is their origin ?


Do you mean how many do I keep? I have an adult group of 4 right now. Sorry if I misunderstood your question, if I did please let me know.
Mine are Understory Enterprises line. 
Here are a couple more pictures (sorry they are so blurry)



















Bryan


----------



## taciturne (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine are Understory Enterprises line too

I have just 1.1 for the moment, but I think that I would take 2 of that possible


----------

